

Dear Google, FB is charging ahead. Please respond faster. - azifali
http://asifali.me/post/44104321442/dear-google-facebook-is-moving-fast-to-build-a-great

======
throwaway420
Do rank and file Google engineers realize how atrociously bad Google customer
service is and how much of a long-term problem this is creating for
businesses?

We're not just talking about supporting "free" products here, we're talking
about products you pay for. It's not just disrespectful, it's _flat out evil_
and destructive.

Does Google realize what happens when you have a smaller business hanging on
by a thread but can't find a way, after weeks of effort, to get in touch with
anybody that will address their billing or approval issue in a human manner?
People ultimately lose their jobs and businesses go under because Google's
customer service is absolutely disgraceful shit.

This doesn't even have to be a cost center. I would flat out pay money for
support if I can merely get an actual human to address stuff in a serious
manner when there's an important issue that threatens my business.

~~~
fakeer
Friend of mine had his startup's email and contacts and some other data(using
those GApps plugins/add-ons) hosted on GApps. Sth broke and they kept trying
to get in touch with someone at Google but every time hit a robo-wall. They
got wiser in 2 days and used the next 2 days to migrate everything to some
other service suite but not everyone is lucky to have that much time when they
need it or during bad times.

That very day I bought my domain. Though I host it with Google Apps
itself(free and for my personal a/c - mainly because of chat and calendar), I
can have total control over my mails (at least; though not chat and calendar)
within one hour out of Google land as long as I am the domain owner.

------
asghar07
One more example of how Google's customer service sucks..

